# America Breeding young sluts - 90 Girls Pregnant At one Memphis High School



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 13, 2011)

it's probably Bush's fault.......i blame it on rap music though


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 13, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> it's probably Bush's fault.......i blame it on rap music though


 I was thinking the same thing were is lam and smoothy.. thye can fix this


----------



## KentDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Damn! Not that many kids in my high school were even having sex! (class of 400)


----------



## DOMS (Jan 13, 2011)

Color me surprised...


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 13, 2011)

Plead the 5th !


----------



## maniclion (Jan 13, 2011)

Phone numbers?


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 13, 2011)

There is an extreme shortage of Virgins nowadays.  Thats dumb.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 13, 2011)

Maybe they should be passing out condoms in the lunch room, jesus!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2011)

its a low income area, probably poor education, and high crime.  not surprising to me from what the video showed.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 13, 2011)

It's Memphis. I've driven thru there many times and it's a real shit hole.  This isn't really even news worthy.  There are pawn shops and liquor stores on every corner.  Their public schools just about make the inner city schools here in Birmingham look good and we got some shitty ones.


----------



## ROID (Jan 14, 2011)

America is heading in the right direction.


----------



## SFW (Jan 14, 2011)

id love to drop my dirty load inside some of these twats.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 14, 2011)

How much are these kids going to cost me?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 14, 2011)

Doublebase said:


> How much are these kids going to cost me?



Aw, come on! You know candy isn't that expensive.


----------



## sprayherup (Jan 14, 2011)

This is supposed to be news? Ghetto trash has been reproducing like rats for the past 50 years.


----------

